# 7 baby blue Dumbo doe rats for re-homing, 7 weeks old. No charge



## draven (May 28, 2009)

Hello

My name is Draven and I am wondering if any one is interested in re-homing some or all of these beautiful babie 7 week old dumbo blue does. I am not charging for them, this is not a profit making re-homing at all. My friend could not re-home them, and was going to give them to a woodside or animal rescue centre, I did not want that to happen so took them home with me, until I can find suitable home. I would keep them, but have 6 big dumbo boys myself and as I can not keep them together, it is not realistic. If they were male on the other hand I would not be writing this, as I would keep them for myself. They are very shy and very tame and I adore them. To be honest I am getting abit worried about them, as they need a good home with plenty of attentiona and time. As I have to keep them separate from my boys in a different room it is proving difficult to give 11 rats the attention and love they need and as my boys are my main priorty, as I hoose to have them, keeping these little darlings are not an option. I am very sad about it and it breaks my heart. So please if anyone can help and give them or some of them a loving home, then I will be very happy. The girls can go in pairs and a three or all seven if they are very lucky, although I know that is a tall order. They are very fond of each other, being sisters and are very close. I live in Callington Cornwall, about 15-20 miles from Plymouth. These rats are not snake food, only serious rat lovers apply. So if you can help please give these babies a chance of a loving life, with lots of cuddles and love. I look forward to hearing from you soon, maybe. 



Draven Mobile 07894138398:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

such a shame you live so far away from me otherwise I would have had at least 4 of them from you, I have 4 males at the moment but have a spare huge rat cage and would have loved to have had them. Good luck finding them loving pet homes


----------



## draven (May 28, 2009)

Hello

Where are you out of interest!! I have just re-homed two of the little monkeys, and I am so pleased. A lady in Sidmouth, Devon is having two on Sunday, so I am driving up as she hasn't a car. I feel as I have taken them in, I should go that extra mile to home them, it is difficult, but not there fault. Thanks for responding and let me know where you live!!

Marina


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I live in South Wales and I dont drive either, a bit too far to come I think. It is a shame.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Do you have any pics of them? I am interested in one or 2. If Vixie is still interested, I can probably abuse my train pass as I go to Bristol fairly often which i believe is near wales? Maybe?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes I'm sill interested a long way for you though 

I think Bristol is about 2 hours away by train from me


----------



## draven (May 28, 2009)

Hello Girls

Now listen carefully, LOL. Here is the deal. I have 4 left, 3 of the little sweethearts have homes and are going tomorrow to a lovely lady in Sidmouth, so we are chuffed about that. There are 4 left, so I am happy, for the girls sake to travel to Bristol, from Callington, to dliver them to Akai-Chan and then maybe Vixie could make arrangements from there with Akai-Chan. The only issue or problem I would have is knowing 150% that travelling to Bristol which is about 2 and a half hours, that you guys are serious about having them at the other end. Please do not be offended by me saying that, I don't know you and I hope I am not coming across as being nasty, but I would hate to drive all that way and you do not want them????? It would stress the girls out too much.

I am willing to do this for the little ones as they need a good stable loving home. Please get back to me if this offer is what you want. And thanks for the replys about the girls.



Marina


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

No you dont sound nasty at all Marina just concerned about the girls and I would expect nothing less 

I can assure you I would not offer a home to any pet without lots of thought and knowing I could care for them and give them a permanent loving home


----------



## draven (May 28, 2009)

Hello

Thanks for that. So if Akai-Chan gets in contact and is happy with my suggestion, would you be happy to have two of them? I know Bristol is along way from here, but if the girls get love, I can sleep well again? Just out of interest where in south wales exactly are you, location wise? 

Marina


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't actually live in Bristol I live in Brighton but find myself in Bristol quite a lot  It would be a long days travel though. Are there any hostels where you live Vixie in case I need to stay overnight? I would be happy to do this to be honest if i'm up there anyway 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## draven (May 28, 2009)

Hello Girls

I know Vixie!!!! let me know where you live in South Wales, because It might just be easier to bring them to you and then Akai-Chan can come to you or something?????? Thanks girls. I will send some pictures of the girls soon. 

My Mobile number 07894138398, this might easier.



Marina


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry my mother has been on the phone with me for ages lol I live in the Rhondda


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

or I could get to Cardiff which is a bit closer, I would love to see some pictures of them if you have any


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes! pics are a must  I won't be able to take any now as I have rescues coming in tomorrow apparently >_< But Vixie said she'd take all 4 

Mobile is no use to me as I'm out of credit and I'm not even sure where my phone is actually...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

here are some of my male rats


----------



## draven (May 28, 2009)

Hello Vixi

Just making sure you got your message from me. Let me know?

Marina


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes I got it and have replied now thank you  I was away from the computer thats why it took me a while to answer sorry


----------



## draven (May 28, 2009)

Hello

All the girls are re-homed now. Vixie is having 4 of the little darlings and a lady from Sidmouth is having the other 3. Thanks for all your help. I am so happy. Yipeeeeeeeeeee:thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

YAY I cant wait, I'm really looking forward to having them, thank you so much for all you are doing


----------



## ELMG (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello I am interested in getting two female dumbos if you still have any left? I live just past Plymouth and it would be possible to collect them if you still have them?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ELMG said:


> Hello I am interested in getting two female dumbos if you still have any left? I live just past Plymouth and it would be possible to collect them if you still have them?


I'm sorry, the last 4 are coming to me on Wednesday  I should have closed the thread sooner but will do it now so no more mix ups


----------

